# new to Christchurch?Meeting friends



## MelKiwi

Kia Ora! Well I have been a social butterfly over the past 5years meeting people new to Christchurch, have made some lovely friends, so anyways...



Maybe you are moving/just moved to Christchurch, or maybe you are just wanting to make some new friends?



I am 32 just seeing if there are any other females or couples out there that just want a friend to chat with, go for a cuppa, dinner, movies. 



I work in administration (lost job after earthquake but wahooo have a new one now), love meeting new people fave music – 80’s, Robbie Williams, Madonna, U2, Jack Johnson, dance, like travelling, (went on a roadtrip in USA for 4 weeks), lived in Canada for a year, cooking, going for coffee, watching rugby, movies, Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More.



While living in Canada (in 2004) I had only couple of friends, and found it really tough & lonely being in a new city, crazy so I thought I would come on here and see if anyone is in the same boat as I was there and looking for a new friend – (different when you are at school you always meet new people).

So if you are 20-40 and think we might have some similar interests reply!:clap2:
Keep safe.


----------



## anski

MelKiwi said:


> Kia Ora! Well I have been a social butterfly over the past 5years meeting people new to Christchurch, have made some lovely friends, so anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are moving/just moved to Christchurch, or maybe you are just wanting to make some new friends?
> 
> 
> 
> I am 32 just seeing if there are any other females or couples out there that just want a friend to chat with, go for a cuppa, dinner, movies.
> 
> 
> 
> I work in administration (lost job after earthquake but wahooo have a new one now), love meeting new people fave music – 80’s, Robbie Williams, Madonna, U2, Jack Johnson, dance, like travelling, (went on a roadtrip in USA for 4 weeks), lived in Canada for a year, cooking, going for coffee, watching rugby, movies, Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More.
> 
> 
> 
> While living in Canada (in 2004) I had only couple of friends, and found it really tough & lonely being in a new city, crazy so I thought I would come on here and see if anyone is in the same boat as I was there and looking for a new friend – (different when you are at school you always meet new people).
> 
> So if you are 20-40 and think we might have some similar interests reply!:clap2:
> Keep safe.


Hi Melkiwi,

Welcome to the forum, hopefully you will get some replies. I sure wish I had encountered posts like this in my travels. Always nice to find a new friend with common interests.

regards,

Anski


----------



## Geordielass

Been here a couple of months & now living in Somerfield Christchurch and we would appreciate a get together with others if anything arranged please let me know.


----------



## BekahG

Hi MelKiwi! I've been thinking about immigrating to NZ, Christchurch specifically - from the US. I've a great job offer there and am really excited about it. 

I'm glad to have found your post - as I'd really like someone to chat with that is in a similar sit as myself. I'm 30 years - an Audiologist, single, love to travel - just an adventurous spirit in all. I'd be coming solo - so friends from the start would be amazing!

I've done quite a bit of research about living in Christchurch but feel websites will only get you so far. You mind helping me out? I'd just love to know information about where to live, meeting people, things of that sort. Anything would be helpful! I've been keeping my eye on rentals in New Brighton and Sumner as I love the beach and love to surf. What have you found you like best about Christchurch? Like I said, anything!! 

And of course, if I were to move there I'd most definitely take you up on the offer for friendship  I love coffee. And would need someone to fill me in on the rules of rugby!


----------



## jpoirier72

*Kia ora!*

Hi,

We are a Canadian family from Montreal (39, 38, 9 and 7 years old). We arrived in Christchurch six weeks ago and don't have friends yet. Your message is so nice!

We enjoy having good dinners, doing walking/tramping, mountain biking and jogging. We can receive you at our house or my partner or me can go for a coffee.

Where did you stay in Canada?

Hope to meet you,

Julie


----------



## koru30

*Dinner Club*

Hi everyone,

MelKiwi, we were thinking the same thing.

We're a professional couple in our late twenties. We've been in Christchurch for 8 years and intend to stay. With all of the coming and going (mostly going!) recently, we thought there would be people around town feeling a little unsettled and perhaps wanting to meet new people because they themselves are new in town or maybe they have lost friends to other parts since the quakes and would like to meet people staying put. Either way, we're here and would be keen to help out!

We thought it would be fun to have a dinner club. It's basically a chance for a group of people to get together once a month (or whatever) to go out for dinner, movies etc or have evenings in and pick a theme, for example Indian, and bring and share an Indian dinner. It's something different (can't find one in Christchurch and I have friends who belong to similar thing elsewhere and love it!) and a chance to have some fun in a city that's been lacking fun over the last year. We thought it would be a fantastic opportunity to meet new and interesting people as well.

Anyway, if you're interested, let us know!

B & C


----------



## anski

koru30 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> MelKiwi, we were thinking the same thing.
> 
> We're a professional couple in our late twenties. We've been in Christchurch for 8 years and intend to stay. With all of the coming and going (mostly going!) recently, we thought there would be people around town feeling a little unsettled and perhaps wanting to meet new people because they themselves are new in town or maybe they have lost friends to other parts since the quakes and would like to meet people staying put. Either way, we're here and would be keen to help out!
> 
> We thought it would be fun to have a dinner club. It's basically a chance for a group of people to get together once a month (or whatever) to go out for dinner, movies etc or have evenings in and pick a theme, for example Indian, and bring and share an Indian dinner. It's something different (can't find one in Christchurch and I have friends who belong to similar thing elsewhere and love it!) and a chance to have some fun in a city that's been lacking fun over the last year. We thought it would be a fantastic opportunity to meet new and interesting people as well.
> 
> Anyway, if you're interested, let us know!
> 
> B & C


What a great idea, pity none does the same in Auckland.


----------



## topcat83

anski said:


> What a great idea, pity none does the same in Auckland.


Agreed. We were a member of a social club in the UK (Association of IVC Clubs - Home) which was for 'professional like-minded people' - non-profit-making, and run in regions for the members by the members.

We went to theatres restaurants, did walks, played sport, went on holiday together. The groups would get together once a month in a local watering hole and put events together for the following month. In our area, we published a paper bulletin, and put events on the Web where only members could see the details. 

What I liked was it wasn't a 'dating agency' for single people, but a club that everyone could join - singles and couples. 

We still have some great friends who are members - in fact two of them turn up from the UK on Monday lane:


----------



## LBLachut

*Audiologist moving to NZ*

Hi BekahG. I am moving to Christchurch in April for my husband's job. I am also 30 and an Audiologist. Did you decide to take the job and make the big move to NZ? If so, how are you liking it and where are you working/living? I am in the process of looking for a job, so if you know of any leads they would be appreciated. I have a potential position that I am in the process of interviewing for, so hopefully it goes well. If you are living in NZ and would like to get together when I make it over in April let me know and we can stay in touch.





BekahG said:


> Hi MelKiwi! I've been thinking about immigrating to NZ, Christchurch specifically - from the US. I've a great job offer there and am really excited about it.
> 
> I'm glad to have found your post - as I'd really like someone to chat with that is in a similar sit as myself. I'm 30 years - an Audiologist, single, love to travel - just an adventurous spirit in all. I'd be coming solo - so friends from the start would be amazing!
> 
> I've done quite a bit of research about living in Christchurch but feel websites will only get you so far. You mind helping me out? I'd just love to know information about where to live, meeting people, things of that sort. Anything would be helpful! I've been keeping my eye on rentals in New Brighton and Sumner as I love the beach and love to surf. What have you found you like best about Christchurch? Like I said, anything!!
> 
> And of course, if I were to move there I'd most definitely take you up on the offer for friendship  I love coffee. And would need someone to fill me in on the rules of rugby!


----------



## forbiddenprincess

MelKiwi said:


> Kia Ora! Well I have been a social butterfly over the past 5years meeting people new to Christchurch, have made some lovely friends, so anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are moving/just moved to Christchurch, or maybe you are just wanting to make some new friends?
> 
> 
> 
> I am 32 just seeing if there are any other females or couples out there that just want a friend to chat with, go for a cuppa, dinner, movies.
> 
> 
> 
> I work in administration (lost job after earthquake but wahooo have a new one now), love meeting new people fave music – 80’s, Robbie Williams, Madonna, U2, Jack Johnson, dance, like travelling, (went on a roadtrip in USA for 4 weeks), lived in Canada for a year, cooking, going for coffee, watching rugby, movies,
> 
> 
> 
> While living in Canada (in 2004) I had only couple of friends, and found it really tough & lonely being in a new city, crazy so I thought I would come on here and see if anyone is in the same boat as I was there and looking for a new friend – (different when you are at school you always meet new people).
> 
> So if you are 20-40 and think we might have some similar interests reply!:clap2:
> Keep safe.


Hey MelKiwi,

I just came across your post and thought what a good idea that is! I am looking to meet new friends and would love to meet.

I know you posted this a while back, but if you are still interested in meeting new people, let me know and maybe we can organise something


----------



## scooper

I moved to Christchurch from Denmark in August 2011 and have just started using this forum - hence my very late reply! However this is a great idea as I have found it really difficult to meet people between a full time job and 2 kids. So in other words I´m keen for any kind of social get-together and I hope that something can be arranged. 

I am 30 years old, have 2 boys 1 and 4 and married to a Kiwi. I'm an Anthropologist and work as a Product Analyst.


----------



## MelKiwi

*hi ya*



scooper said:


> I moved to Christchurch from Denmark in August 2011 and have just started using this forum - hence my very late reply! However this is a great idea as I have found it really difficult to meet people between a full time job and 2 kids. So in other words I´m keen for any kind of social get-together and I hope that something can be arranged.
> 
> I am 30 years old, have 2 boys 1 and 4 and married to a Kiwi. I'm an Anthropologist and work as a Product Analyst.


Gidday, sorry just seen this message now!! Hope chch treating u well! will send u a private message, cheers


----------



## PIXXEE

Hi all. i am also living in christchurch and would love to catch up for a coffee. Please contact me if you are still keen. I am female 40 with a bubbily sense of humour


----------



## forbiddenprincess

PIXXEE said:


> Hi all. i am also living in christchurch and would love to catch up for a coffee. Please contact me if you are still keen. I am female 40 with a bubbily sense of humour


Hi Pixxee,

Sure, would love to meet for a coffee When would you like to meet up?


----------



## PIXXEE

forbiddenprincess said:


> Hi Pixxee,
> 
> Sure, would love to meet for a coffee When would you like to meet up?



Hi Forbidden princess, thanks for your reply. I live in the speydon area how about you ? Just checking that you are female ? and are you a simular age to me ? i work office hours mon to Fri 8am to 5.30 so can catch up one eve or the weekend. How about you ?


----------



## forbiddenprincess

PIXXEE said:


> Hi Forbidden princess, thanks for your reply. I live in the speydon area how about you ? Just checking that you are female ? and are you a simular age to me ? i work office hours mon to Fri 8am to 5.30 so can catch up one eve or the weekend. How about you ?


Yes, I am female And I'm 34, so not too far off! I usually work till 6 or 6.30 most days so evenings or the weekend work best for me too...I can't usually get time off during the days, so that would definitely be best for me. Send me an email if you like at forbiddenprincess @ hellokitty .com (without the spaces!)


----------



## PIXXEE

Im out on Friday Night the 29th June and will be going to Trevinos on Riccerton Rd, there is live Music, you are welcome to come along if you want so we can meet up and have a drink. Will be there from say 7.30pm on wards.


----------



## forbiddenprincess

PIXXEE said:


> Im out on Friday Night the 29th June and will be going to Trevinos on Riccerton Rd, there is live Music, you are welcome to come along if you want so we can meet up and have a drink. Will be there from say 7.30pm on wards.


Sure, sounds good. How will I know who I am looking for?


----------



## PIXXEE

My cell number is 021 237 1718.

Text me and will arrange to meet outside when you come. Text me any way so i have your number stored in my phone


----------



## NZ&ENG

Hi Scopper
I have 2 boys the same age (one just about to turn 1 and the other 4 and half years old. What area do you live in? I am kiwi but my husband is from England and has found it hard over the years to meet new friends so mainly registered on here to help him. Would be happy to meet though and have the kids play? Or a social get-to-gether with the adults!!



scooper said:


> I moved to Christchurch from Denmark in August 2011 and have just started using this forum - hence my very late reply! However this is a great idea as I have found it really difficult to meet people between a full time job and 2 kids. So in other words I´m keen for any kind of social get-together and I hope that something can be arranged.
> 
> I am 30 years old, have 2 boys 1 and 4 and married to a Kiwi. I'm an Anthropologist and work as a Product Analyst.


----------



## Jay12

Hey all,

I'm a 20yo Kiwi guy who has recently moved to ChristChurch from Napier, I have always been a pretty sociable guy but as I knew nobody down here I have struggled to meet new friends who are a similar age.

I don't know what kind of reply to expect on this site but I would love to meet new people, guys and girls, preferably around the low to mid 20's. I'm a very sporty kinda guy, if anybody would like to go out for a hit of tennis, golf, squash or do whatever! I am open to ideas, just get in touch


----------



## Simmy_M

There is a lot of useful information about the Christchurch which will help those people who are new to the place


----------

